# Had some fun today!



## Courtland (Dec 16, 2019)

Very fun this thing is huge!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## DKMD (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks like beautiful stuff! Good looking helper too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Courtland (Dec 17, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Looks like beautiful stuff! Good looking helper too!


Yes they are both good boys.


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow! More gorgeous burl!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2019)

Does the burling start at a graft (scion and base stock)?


----------



## Courtland (Dec 20, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Does the burling start at a graft (scion and base stock)?


I thought that a claro was the offspring of a grafted walnut. English in the bottom and black in the top. Then the claro comes from the germination of that.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2019)

Courtland said:


> I thought that a claro was the offspring of a grafted walnut. English in the bottom and black in the top. Then the claro comes from the germination of that.


No
English is grafted on black. Black is hardier than english. 
Claro is a different walnut altogether. Most over used abused word in world of walnut.
Walnut tends to grow sprouts from below graft, trying to grow root stock. They get trimmed yearly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Courtland (Dec 20, 2019)

Yep now I remember black walnut is less sensitive to desise and English has better nuts right? What is Bastogne just a different kind of walnut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> No
> English is grafted on black. Black is hardier than english.
> Claro is a different walnut altogether. Most over used abused word in world of walnut.
> Walnut tends to grow sprouts from below graft, trying to grow root stock. They get trimmed yearly.


So Carlo is it's own thing? Is it worth the premium paid for it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 20, 2019)

Claro walnut is a cross between English walnut(_Juglans regia_) and Northern California walnut (_J. hindsii_). 

Bastogne is Claro walnut backcrossed with English walnut.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 20, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Claro walnut is a cross between English walnut(_Juglans regia_) and Northern California walnut (_J. hindsii_).
> 
> Bastogne is Claro walnut backcrossed with English walnut.



Disagree Tim.

Claro is _J. hindsii, _also called Hind's walnut and is threatened in the wild. 'Paradox' is one of the more common hybrids of _J. hindsii _with_ Juglans regia. _There ar quite a few hybrids available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Yep now I remember black walnut is less sensitive to desise and English has better nuts right? What is Bastogne just a different kind of walnut.


English are the walnuts that everyone buys and eats. Black are a hard green almost tennis ball sized nut that seem to be only good for throwing.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> So Carlo is it's own thing? Is it worth the premium paid for it?


Claro is beautiful wood- My problem is Claro- is a tag that gets put on any ole walnut and price gets raised. I have seen it many times with the wood I have sold.... It was Black one day and claro the next...


----------



## Courtland (Dec 20, 2019)

Good to know I would really like to know more about this stuff where does one start? Maybe a good book you recommend?


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> English are the walnuts that everyone buys and eats. Black are a hard green almost tennis ball sized nut that seem to be only good for throwing.....


Love that black walnut wood to turn though. Beautiful stuff. I have some of Courtland's burl coming, and some English from Cook wood. It'll be interesting to see how the different variety, and types turn.


----------



## trc65 (Dec 20, 2019)

Mark,

I wont argue with you, my info was from one of the large (online) retailers of lumber.

Thanks for the correction!

With native Hind's threatened, I can see why retailers are selling "Claro" and covering their behind by stating that it is a cross.


----------



## Courtland (Dec 20, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Claro is beautiful wood- My problem is Claro- is a tag that gets put on any ole walnut and price gets raised. I have seen it many times with the wood I have sold.... It was Black one day and claro the next...


Do you think the wood I have is claro? I would like to know so if it is not so I can stop lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Do you think the wood I have is claro? I would like to know so if it is not so I can stop lol


where did it come from?


----------



## Courtland (Dec 20, 2019)

One from California and one from Oregon. Both were claimed to be claro.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2019)

Courtland said:


> One from California and one from Oregon. Both were claimed to be claro.


They could be- but I do not see it. I have had more "Claro" looking walnut from Idaho - which is not supposed to be _J. hindsii range. I very seldom will use the Claro moniker. My guess is less than half walnut named claro really is...._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Dec 20, 2019)

Wow that’s crazy ! It does seem pretty dark I guess the wood I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 21, 2019)

I like how Courtland had it listed though. "Walnut" Burl. Not Black, English, Carlo, Banana, just "Walnut".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Wow that’s crazy ! It does seem pretty dark I guess the wood I have.



I think dark is not how claro is judged or determined. I find walnut root wood or below graft is a little less dense- absorbs finish like a sponge sometimes. Can have depth- almost stick your finger in it depth, example below is all made from same tree. lighter tan in drawer perimeter is the sap wood- It was very straight grained and consistent color. drawer fronts are from stump, dark full of color-ate finish like pouring down drain. Idaho trees from one yard, made this a couple roll around computer desks and full bedroom set. curly, crotch, and this dark. It was a delight to work with. first 3 are cabinet described above. Pic 4 is same tree crotch bookmatch- night stand 5 is some 12" wide curly from that tree. All info is JMO... Ps. I answered this craigslist ad- probably the buy that started me on wood buying addiction- Walnut and white oak lumber-dry- if nothing else you can use as firewood.... some of the boards were 20" wide. I left with a very overloaded PU and came back with a 1 Ton flatbed.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Courtland (Dec 21, 2019)

Very interesting man. Love learning these things I feel that I will never learn it all there really is so much to it it is crazy. Very nice bed room set I wouldn’t miss having that in my casa

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Very interesting man. Love learning these things I feel that I will never learn it all there really is so much to it it is crazy. Very nice bed room set I wouldn’t miss having that in my casa


You just saw nightstand front. Big cabinet is full of old movies- 1000's of them.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2019)

And you will never learn it all. Part of the fun. The fun is the qwest for knowledge...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courtland (Dec 21, 2019)

Ya I agree I think it is very fun and it would sound a little boring to know it all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 21, 2019)

Glad to hear that I will never sound boring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 29, 2019)

Man oh man, you just never know what is hiding under that bark


----------

